# Brown's Loft Under Way



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well I broke ground on the Loft today its going to be 8x8. All I did was the floor framing today going to get plywood and do floor tomorrow have that much done and out of the way. Here is link to my photo bucket album. http://photobucket.com/brownsloft


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

nice start.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

go brown go


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

here is my progresss!!!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well going to take some time i got some other stuff going on this week and then i return to work so will slow me down a bit but i am for sure excited to get started. I will post some pics tomorrow hoping to at least get floor done and maybe frame wall or 2.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well I got the floor done today hoping one day this week when i get some time to try to frame the walls and all that get that stuff done. http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k570/brown7683/_MG_2935.jpg


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well i got front and rear walls framed today hoping by next weekend to have walls and roof framed long process but its starting to come together.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

go brown go pretty soon we can all put the hammers down and the birds up here is my progress thus far a dream realized!!!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yes Nomad i can't wait for the time to put everything up and be done. I have been following yours very closely it looks awsome.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Got the walls framed up today and working on putting up ceiling rafters tomorrow and maybe some plywood for few of walls before i run out of materials and money till next check. I do got materials to start working on some other stuff now like perches and nest boxes start getting them ready to go save time later on. Will try to get pictures up tomorrow thanks all for your help.


----------



## eddie0721 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats a nice loft,I wish I had that much room !! It's looking real good. I have 10 FLIGHTS 2 satinettes in my small loft check it out on http://www.3Gsloft.com.Im stopping at 20 birds. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Waiting for wife to get back from store to help me put up back and side walls. I got it all framed and put up now putting up the osb board for the walls. Starting to come together i loving it.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yay- Good job- movin along quick now. It's amazing how all those little leftover hunks of 2x4 and such magically get used up on perches and such. My scrap pile went from overflowing to almost gone really quick!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yeah i going to start making perches and stuff out of them this weekend seeing how i out of money till next weekend when i get paid i figure i get started on stuff that i already have.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Brown Where The Pics???


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Yeah i going to start making perches and stuff out of them this weekend seeing how i out of money till next weekend when i get paid i figure i get started on stuff that i already have.


Yup- that's how I do everything in my life!


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Wife forgot charge camera other day and now it stormed here today i will get pics up soon. Yeah i figure i got enough scraps to start on perches i can have them done in no time and probably still have some scraps leftover.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

looking good, cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Here couple pictures of loft sorry been so long i been busy with it and work. I down to putting roof on, aviary and window and vents. Then putting in nestboxes and perches and divider wall and paint it and should have it done. I must say i think i have done a good job for someone who hasn't built anything in his entire life. I plan to use this for first year see how things go in racing and if all goes well building me a bigger loft and use this one for a breeder loft.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yup- looks really good. You catch on quick to build stuff, cuz it looks legit.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yeah wife took pics i don't know how to make them not sideways that sucks makes me dizzy looking at them like that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

How's this


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well I think I got loft done besides nestboxes finally I even got some birds. I did finish with a lot of help from club's president as I had a lot of questions and he gave me suggestions and answered everything. I didn't do anything that I wasn't sure on without asking him first here are some photos.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Rest of the photos used old book case to make perch ledges out of worked out great they seem to take to the blue ones better then any other ones.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

PleAse keep in mind first thing I've ever built. I have learned a lot And plan on using that knowledge on next loft


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good, How do you like that roofing?


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Be honest not to crazy bout it at all. When I build next loft gonna do things little different


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I love it, I wish i had the money to put it on my house


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks good Brown- Those perches are nice for the birds- esp since they are young, and like to cuddle up. 

What is it about the roofing that you don't like? 

I like mine- but I am a sucker for the sound of rain on a tin roof.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I love it, I wish i had the money to put it on my house


Yeah, me too- except it wouldn't "go" with my current roof style. But if I build a vacation cabin or something, I'd use the tin. I like that it gives a retro- contemporary look.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I like it It can be hard to handle and stuff and i know it gets little hot on roof. But I guess if i had to do it all over again i would use same roofing. I guess will find out first of year when i build a bigger loft.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, it can be all flippy floppy, and the edges are sharp. I'm sticking with it since I still have 10 pieces of it from buying that pile of it on C-list, lol.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yes perches seem to be working great a lot of extra for down the road when i get more birds


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I also would like to thank you all for your help and suggestions. I wouldn't have been able to build this without Pigeon Talk and seeing a lot of your all's builds gave me a lot of ideas and even asked a lot of you questions and you all helped a lot. Thank you to all Pigeon Talk members


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

brown7683- your perches are fine for now while your birds are young but as they get older the more dominant ones will control the whole perch or most of it. It would be better to use box perches instead. Best of luck to you- Nick..


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice for the first thing you ever built.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

vangimage said:


> Very nice for the first thing you ever built.


True That!


----------

